

Clicktofriend: click a button, make a friend in real life - shuzhang
http://clicktofriend.co

======
halleym
Webpage copy is great... worth a chuckle.

I've mulled over some sort of 'tinder for friends' and not had any new ideas.
This seems straightforward enough to work.

